

Ask HN: Best learning resources for System administration - Fenicio

Hello, I&#x27;ve been developing webs over shared hosts, and both desktop and phone apps, but I never had to configure or take care of a server.
======
caw
I'm guessing you're asking about Linux sysadmin and not Windows sysadmin, but
correct me if I'm wrong.

What sort of Linux experience do you have already? Are you looking to spend
money on resources or free stuff only? Also, are you looking for generic
"sysadmin" concepts, or for how to implement on a particular operating system
like CentOS or Ubuntu?

Someone else on HackerNews just open sourced his tutorials:
[https://github.com/snori74/ebook1](https://github.com/snori74/ebook1).
They're written for someone new to Linux but has some Windows background.

------
ScottWhigham
I think it starts with you telling us which OS. While the basic concepts are
the same regardless of the OS, there are targeted sites/books/videos for each
that can shorten your specific learning curve.

------
atsaloli
System Administration Body of Knowledge: www.sabok.org

